# False Pregnancy?



## cass0407 (May 22, 2009)

Okay so I have never had to deal with a false pregnancy before and don't know what exactly to look for. I am 99.9% sure that she is not pregnant. Lexus was in heat in may. I kept her up and away from my males. She went outside to potty supervised and was never left alone. I know this because I stay home with her. Well she has been licking herself for the past 3-4 days more than usual. Tonight I was sitting on the couch with her and when we got up I noticed she had some clear discharge on the couch and was still some on her vulva. I check her nipples to see if she has any discharge from them and I can only get a cloudy and yellowish looking substence out of them and it is sticky. I have noticed a weight gain, but attributed it to putting her on a better food and possibly feeding to much. Like I said I am pretty sure she is not pregnant as she would be due any time now if not overdue.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Is she younger? Every bitch I've ever had, had atleast one false pregnancy.


----------



## cass0407 (May 22, 2009)

No, she just turned 3 in June and has had 2 litters. I got her from a friend of mine almost 9 months ago. From what I know of her she has normal cycles every 6 months.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

False pregnancies are a pain in the butt and also but the dog at more risk for pyo:
Pyometra: Canine pyometra is an infection in the dogs uterus that may require | Suite101.com

I'd suggest if this is not a show/ working dog get her spayed after she is through with the false pregnancy.

There is really nothing you can do but wait it out and keep an eye on her.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If she gets milk you need to dry her up just like a bitch that is weaning pups. No food for 48 hrs and limit her water intake. Then the next day give her 1/2 rations for 2 days then you can go back to normal.

Also A pyo like said above is a possibility and a risk. If you notice she gets lethargic or stops eating you rush her to the vet and have her checked for a pyo.

One way to be sure she is not pregnant is what was the day she was in heat? count 60 days after that and if it has been way over 60 days their is no way she is pregnant. If she was in heat at the end of may, and she is pregnant, she could whelp any day. But what you describe sounds like a false pregnancy.

Treatment for false pregnancy

If symptoms are mild, treatment is unnecessary as the condition resolves within 3 weeks. It may be tempting to put warm compresses on the breasts or wrap them to prevent milk leakage in the house. It is important to remember that any touching of the mammary tissue is what stimulates milk production, so it is important to minimize tactile stimulation. If she is licking herself, she may need an Elizabethan collar to minimize stimulation.

If a more aggressive approach is needed, a diuretic such as furosemide can be prescribed. The idea is that mild dehydration will end the lactation. Some people may want to try water deprivation but this is potentially dangerous and should not be attempted without specific veterinary guidance.

If the above medication does not work, hormonal medications can be used. Progesterone can be used but after the course of medication is complete, the false pregnancy recurs so this is not a good choice. Estrogens are also not a good choice as they bring the dog back into estrus (vaginal discharge, attracting males, etc.). A week’s course of the male hormone mibolerone has generally been successful but the medication is no longer available.

Hormones that inhibit prolactin (the hormone of milk production) are currently the best choices when medications are needed. Bromocriptine can be obtained from a compounding pharmacy and is given until lactation ceases (about a week or two). Upset stomach is not unusual with this medication. Cabergoline has fewer side effects and is given similarly but tends to be more expensive. Both these medications will cause abortion if the dog actually turns out to be pregnant so it is important to be sure. 

A blood test can reliably detect canine pregnancy after 30 days from the breeding date. Ask your veterinarian about this test if you are not sure whether your dog is pregnant.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

False pregnancies are a pain! Sadies had one and the vet said the pregnancy test was positive and she was ready to drop. I knew there was no way that she could be pregnant. They did an x-ray and ultrasound and couldn't find any puppies. They spayed her the next day.


----------



## cass0407 (May 22, 2009)

Thank you all for the info. Also some things that I forgot to mention is that she has had a uterine infection in the past and overcame that with antibiotics so I suppose if she has had one before and now is having a false pregnancy that she is going to be more susceptable in the future. I did not own her when she had the uterine infection before. Also, my males have been very attracted to her to. They are going nuts wanting to get her.


----------

